# Salt Fork Crappie



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Went out this morning started around 7 ...fished until 11:30....had 28 keeper crappie....used minnows under slip bobbers....biggest was 13 1/2 inches ...over half were 11-12 inch slabs...lots of females but not swollen with the eggs ...also caught 2 channel cats 20+ inchs....had 20 keeper fish by 9:30...had to work for last 8....lots of throw backs


----------



## churilla0220 (Mar 8, 2018)

where were u at? thanks!


----------



## Wet_Dream (May 18, 2008)

We fished Salt Fork Saturday morning - couldn't get a crappie to bite. Started trolling and had 10 nice sized white bass in 1.5 hours including one Fish Ohio. Trolled Sunday morning - 7 white bass and a crappie in about 2 hours. Talked to couple of other guys who did well on Saturday for crappie. 

Was hoping for Saugeye when trolling but the white bass were fun!


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

I put in at the first marina past the administration offices


----------

